# Lenora



## K Pedals (Mar 22, 2020)

Just got this one done...


----------



## Barry (Mar 22, 2020)

Tight!


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 22, 2020)

Barry said:


> Tight!


Thanks man !!
You got anything you’re working on?¿


----------



## Barry (Mar 22, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Thanks man !!
> You got anything you’re working on?¿


I just clear coated 10 boxes I did graphics on last weekend, working on populating the boards now that the hard part is done, doing a Paragon, Kliche, Abider, The Clap, a couple of Frost Drives and Seabed Delays, Deofol and an Aldrin

Edit: There is an ADHD in there too


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 22, 2020)

Oh wow
So you’ve got a whole batch coming up!!!
That’s awesome!!!
Looking forward to seeing all of em.!.!!


----------



## Barry (Mar 22, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Oh wow
> So you’ve got a whole batch coming up!!!
> That’s awesome!!!
> Looking forward to seeing all of em.!.!!


Yes got the Paragon and Aldrin mostly done, up against the wall with my busy season on my real job about to hit and then there's this virus thing, so I may be tabling some or may be looking for more to do!


----------



## HamishR (Mar 23, 2020)

How do you like the Lenora?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 23, 2020)

Does it sound exactly like a Klone with the Gain preset at Minimum?


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 23, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Does it sound exactly like a Klone with the Gain preset at Minimum?


Yep


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 23, 2020)

HamishR said:


> How do you like the Lenora?


It’s a really good boost


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 24, 2020)

Looks great, like all of your builds.


----------



## ADAOCE (Apr 1, 2020)

Do you have a copy of the Build Docs?


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 1, 2020)

ADAOCE said:


> Do you have a copy of the Build Docs?


I don’t 
I just built it off the board...
Sorry


----------



## ADAOCE (Apr 1, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> I don’t
> I just built it off the board...
> Sorry



thanks man. No worries I was going to buy some parts but I’ll just wait til the board is back in stock and then order once I get the board.


----------



## Robert (Apr 1, 2020)

ADAOCE said:


> thanks man. No worries I was going to buy some parts but I’ll just wait til the board is back in stock and then order once I get the board.



Build docs will be posted before then.


----------



## dmnCrawler (Apr 25, 2020)

Robert said:


> Build docs will be posted before then.


I've ordered the Lenora and am looking for the build docs so I can be sure to have the parts. Is it available yet?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## tcpoint (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't love the Lenora (still playing with it).  But, I really like the Abider.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 25, 2020)

It's just a Klon with the GAIN turned down to 1.  Don't expect too much.


----------

